# Pacific Coachworks Mighty Lite vs. Coachmen Freedom Express



## Beverly (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, do any of you know about or have a preference on either of these travel trailer brands? Asking the salesmen at the RV lots hasn't been helpful. I noticed that if the lot has more Coachmen products on the lot, I'm told the Pacific Coachworks is terrible and vice versa...

I'm trying to decide between the Coachmen Freedom Express 192RBS vs. the Pacific Coachworks Mighty Lite 18RBS. These are my choices because they each have a walk around bed, a slide out, and my driveway is only 23' long, so the max length bumper to hitch can't be more than 23'.

Hoping someone has had experience with one or the other of these makers, good and/or bad. I'd like to hear about it.

Thank you!


----------

